# Mise à jour Win7 vers Win10 - version bootcamp?



## yodadl33 (29 Juin 2016)

Bonjour,

Mon ordinateur professionnel est un IMAC 27" fin 2013. Il a un processeur Icore i5-4670 3,40GHz avec 16 Go de RAM. Son système d'exploitation est un OS X 10.9.5 (MAVERICKS).
Cette ordinateur ne fonctionne toutefois pas en MAC car mon logiciel de travail ne me le permet pas. Il me sert à l'aide de BOOTCAMP 5.1.2 à faire fonctionner un Windows 7 professionnel SP1 64Bits.
J'ai ouvert la partition MAC et ai fait toutes les mises à jour proposés. A aucun moment je n'ai de proposition de mise à jour de BOOTCAMP.
Sur la partition Windows, j'ai ouvert le Apple Software update et ai fait les mise à jour proposés. Là encore par de mise à jour BOOTCAMP.

La question est :
Es-ce que je peux installer la mise à jour de windows 10 tel-quel sur la partition BOOTCAMP 5.1.2?
En effet j'ai lu sur des sites que bootcamp 6 était conçu pour windows 10.
Mais sur les pages de guide d'appel pour faire la mise à jour vers windows 10 ils ne parlent des versions de BOOTCAMP. Ils disent juste de faire les mise à jour sur MAC OSX et windows sur apple software update puis d'installer le windows 10. Et ensuite de refaire les mise à jour proposés sur apple software update.

Merci par avance de vos réponse.

Salutations.

PS: Je ne suis pas très fort en informatique et encore moins sur MAC donc si vous pouviez éviter les thermes informatique trop complexes.


----------

